# Need some help, please.



## AcidSanctuary (Nov 27, 2012)

*Computer Temperatures, i need advice.*

Hi everyone.
Im new on this site and just not smart with computers at all. Hope this is the right place to put this thread.

I have a problem with my computer temperatures.
My computer is a HP Pavilion Slimline s5655sc Desktop PC and im using windows 7. 
I have had it for about 3 years and i have used it very much for making music, watching movies, listening to music and gaming a little bit.

I dont know what all the temperatures mean, but the "tmpin0" is pretty high compared to the other ones. It goes up to 68 c degrees when im playing a game (Total War games) and about 63 when making music. When im watching movies it stays between 55 and 61. I just heard that nothing should get to 70 or maybe it was 75, so every time it goes to 68, i shut down all the programs that are running. 


I recently cleaned my computer but nothing changed. 
I have tried to read up on the subject on the internet, but there are so many different oppinions on what tmpin0 is.. Some say it is a motherboard socket or something like that, and that it can take a lot more heat, and some say its a totally different thing.. 
When i look around inside the computer, there is this metal thingy on the motherboard (i think) that is pretty hot. I tried it once, where i couldnt keep my finger on it, cause of the heat. Most of the time, i can though.
Again, i know nothing about computers so i dont really understand if i need to worry.. 
I just dont want to have it burn out or something like that.

Can someone please help?
Is there anything i can do or should i start looking for a new computer?

I attached a picture of my temperatures. It should be in this thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check your Temps & Voltages in the Bios.
MW Monitor shows your +12V at 9.24V. That is unacceptable and could be causing problems. If that Voltage shows the same in the Bios, problems/damage will soon follow.

That being said, you are using an older OEM PC with components crammed into a small space so heat is always going to be an issue.


----------



## AcidSanctuary (Nov 27, 2012)

Can you tell precisely how to get into this Bios you are mentioning and how to check it in there, and how to get back to windows?..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When the PC boots, you should see notations telling what key to strike to enter the Bios.
I "believe" the F1 key for your PC.
To leave the Bios, strike the F10 key-Yes-Exit.


----------

